# Good deal?



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Icecap 660 Ballast 
10 Waterproof end caps (IceCap) 
Mounting Plates 
All the wiring and extra wiring 
Heatsink (IceCap) 
2 80mm fans that shut automatically based on temperature (IceCap) 
4 48" VHO-1 URI light tubes. 2 are Aqua Sun 4, 1 is Actinic Blue, and 1 is Actinic White 
All installed and ready to use in a wooden canopy that looks awesome. 
Moonlight with dimmer
Total output 440W

All for $200US?

Also would this statisfy any kind of coral?


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

sounds like a good deal i dont no anything about dollors and yes my coral survive of that and i propergate them in that lighting aswell


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

There are lots of people using that type of system for growing sps (Small polyp stoneys), And compare the growth to metal halide. I personally have no personal experience with them, But that sounds like a great deal. Icecap is one of the top name brands.
You should be in great condition for all corals and clams with that light on your 30 gal.
You could safely run this light on a bigger tank as well.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

You could try this place. Located in Ontario but prices are in USD

That is a good price

www.cooltouchlighting.com


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Here are some pics.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

..


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool! What size tank are you planning on putting it?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Nice that you asked Raptor, because I was debating that myself. The canopy that icecap system was mounted was 48x18. So it is either I turn my 75 gal into SW, or turn that canopy into a 30gal, i.e. rewiring everything and finding another canopy to fit my 30gal.

What do you think? also would that system be an overkill for my 30gal?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

It depends on what ya want. I think it would be a good setup for a 30 gallon, But you may save yourself some trouble by just going with the bigger tank. Plus you willl have a lil extra room for error on the water.


----------

